Ask HN: What is your favorite example of a bootstrapped online business? - rayalez
======
ezekg
Mike Perham and Sidekiq[0]. Been a long time user of his work and recently
read an interview he had on Indie Hackers[1] last year that was very
inspiring. Keep it up, Mike!

[0]: [http://sidekiq.org](http://sidekiq.org) [1]:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/sidekiq](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/sidekiq)

------
joefarish
Plenty Of Fish

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090101/and-the-money-comes-
rol...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090101/and-the-money-comes-rolling-
in.html)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/13/business/13digi.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/13/business/13digi.html)

[http://highscalability.com/plentyoffish-
architecture](http://highscalability.com/plentyoffish-architecture)

~~~
jetti
I constantly go back to that and am just amazed at how much he did with so
little.

------
wmboy
I'm pretty sure Mailchimp is 100% bootstrapped, which is an impressive
achievement for a freemium offering.

